# Arrow building software help



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are three that will do what you want:

Pinwheel software - Software for Archers
Archers Advantage
TAPs

Of the three, I recommend Software for Archers. It's a little harder to learn, but it takes more factors into consideration. Playing with it will teach you a lot about arrow design. I'd run the numbers for you, but the computer that my copy is loaded on was stolen. 

You can download a trial copy to test drive. 

Allen


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you Allen! That actually answered my question perfectly!


----------

